# Seat Ibiza Gearbox / Clutch problem



## johnnybegood (7 Jul 2008)

Hi all,

I have a Seat Ibiza 1.2L and it broke down on me on Saturday. The basic problem is as follows: The engine runs as normal, the revs run as normal but the car won't go into gear and therefore there is zero acceralation. I have had two mechanics look at it and they are baffled. They both think the clutch is ok and that it may be the gearbox but again it would be a strange one. 

One mechanic did say it may be the Gear Selector "whatever that is ". Was just wondering if anybody has any clearer idea or has ever come across this problem. Thanks for your help.


----------



## mathepac (7 Jul 2008)

What year is the car?

5-speed gear-box? (I don't think they ever had a 6?)

Have you tried all gears, incl reverse?

Has gear selection always been a problem? - crunches, jerks, grinding, "rubbery", imprecise?


----------



## RS2K (7 Jul 2008)

Clutch or gearbox issue.


----------



## johnnybegood (7 Jul 2008)

Its an 04. Never had an trouble with gear selection or the sort. Its a 5 speed. Any ideas?


----------



## mathepac (7 Jul 2008)

RS2K said:


> Clutch or gearbox issue.


I'd be inclined to suspect that the gear-linkages (a bunch of rods and levers) connecting the gear-lever and the gear-box are loose or undone, either that or the mechanics are right.

If the car were older and a diesel I'd be suspicious of the clutch / fly-wheel.

Either way you'll have to get it to a garage.


----------



## johnnybegood (7 Jul 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys. I have dropped it into a specialist garage that deals with Gearboxes/Clutches and will let you know the diagnosis.


----------

